# Little and Large Shiba and Akita



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Some times I forget just how much Eiko has grown, on February the 13th she was a scrap of a thing so small she could run under Kita, not that he would let her..

today they have discovered an old toy in the garden and were sharing and I cant believe how much she has grown, I think she must think Kita is a mini me! :lol:





































Silly Oafs but I love them!


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks lovey! They are a handful today as I'm at home so there is lots of 'lets wrestle each other for mummies entertainment' makes me feel like an emporer :lol:


----------



## Sakura-Chan (Aug 3, 2010)

Lovely photos, what an adorable pair :001_wub:


----------



## pinklady (Feb 6, 2010)

It still amazes me how fast they grow  Here is a before and 6 months later shot of my 2!!!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awww bless, they are stunning. I love akitas (especially the japanese) and shibas


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

pinklady said:


> It still amazes me how fast they grow  Here is a before and 6 months later shot of my 2!!!!


I love this so much! yours are simply gorgeous, they seem to grow out of nowhere dont they my OH saw your pics and his face was actually :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Adorable pics!
They are so stunning!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely pictures, they are both adorable!


----------

